# Rhom eats shrimp,silversides squid but not live food.



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

He has always eaten whatever i threw in the tank but since friday he hasn't touched the convict. Is it because it's hard for him to catch? Convict is about 2" and the rhom is 6".


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

1rhom said:


> He has always eaten whatever i threw in the tank but since friday he hasn't touched the convict. Is it because it's hard for him to catch? Convict is about 2" and the rhom is 6".


Maybe he's saving it









If i were you i would be happy if he was eating normally, i wouldn't worry about him not eating livefood. But if you keep it in there it will get eaten no doubt. Stick to the the good stuff what he's currently eating man, much better for him :nod:


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah i know,but for now i won't feed him till he eats the con.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

depends of your decor, convict can be pretty hard to catch as they are fast, especially if you have place for it to hide.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> depends of your decor, convict can be pretty hard to catch as they are fast, especially if you have place for it to hide.


Yeah he has places to hide,i guess it's only a matter of time.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, matter of time.
I have a female convict in my smaller rhom tank, it's been trying to kill it ever since I added the convict. the convict always hides under one driftwood and the rhom would always hang out by that driftwood and trying to ambush the convict whenever it comes up....so far no luck


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

my 6 RBP's at 15 goldfish in 2 hours.

starve him for 2 days and then throw the fish in. not fast movers either.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't starve him. Eventually he will eat him, but it could be weeks or months.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

well 2 days isn't really starving them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Why is it so important for him to eat the convict? Do you know how hard it is to get these fish to eat prepared foods? Why spoil it. I have had a 1inch convict living with my 4 inch Rhom for 6 months now. They are extremely fast and smart as hell. I dont have any decor in that tank either.

Feed him as you usually would, if the convict gets eatten so be it but dont with hold food from him.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

sh*t, I wish my rhom wouldn't eat live fish. That's like a dream come true. You could actually keep other fish with him and not have to worry about them disappearing.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ksls said:


> Why is it so important for him to eat the convict? Do you know how hard it is to get these fish to eat prepared foods? Why spoil it. I have had a 1inch convict living with my 4 inch Rhom for 6 months now. *They are extremely fast and smart as hell*. I dont have any decor in that tank either.
> 
> Feed him as you usually would, if the convict gets eatten so be it but dont with hold food from him.


I agree... It took months for my rhom to weed out the groups i would breed and put in the tank. Even with 30 small cons, he would hardly pick them off 1 or 2 per week. The cons are smart enough to realize he is a threat, and would always stay behind him or hide in a plant or behind a rock.

Maybe they taste funny or something?

One day you will just wake up and find a head/gill plates floating.... and definitely dont stop feeding him, if you can get him to eat pellets like "Hikari Cichlid gold" or something thats great!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I give him shrimp stuffed with CG pellets.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

1rhom said:


> I give him shrimp stuffed with CG pellets.


1000 times better than any feeder or live food.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i just checked up on him and the con is gone!! But i will stick to shrimp with cg pellets as staple. Feeders once in a while.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

just a matter of time


----------

